# 12/2 Buck



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Got in my stand at 6.30 Wednesday morning, deer were moving from day break on, saw several small bucks and quit a few does, this guy can through at 4.00 stopped 60 yards out, the 45 70 is a outstanding deer rifle


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome Buck, Congrats! What ammo were you using?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I load my own, Hornady 300 gr jhp, close to 2400 FPS, very accurate and very affective on deer


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

great buck! looks a lot like the Marlin .35 rem I use to hunt back home in WV, leather strap and all. love those lever actions.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fireline said:


> Got in my stand at 6.30 Wednesday morning, deer were moving from day break on, saw several small bucks and quit a few does, this guy can through at 4.00 stopped 60 yards out, the 45 70 is a outstanding deer rifle
> View attachment 459710
> View attachment 459710


WOW, nice buck congrats.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

SAAAA WEET!


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

RIGHT ON !!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, Measured it and came up with 141' gross and 135 6/8 net, going with a European mount, I have a guy in Zanesville that uses the beetles and only charges $50, will post pictures when I get it back.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer, and nice rifle. Congrats.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

How about a pic with you holding his head up off the ground to give him his proper recognition! Instead of him just laying there dead! I honestly don't understand some people! Present the animal properly!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice buck! Congratulations.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful buck.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Here’s a few more photos,


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a much better photo showing the rack vertical. That is a bruiser of a buck! Congrats again!


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Now thats a blood trail. Well done


----------

